# Columbia bmx xrl8



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 26, 2011)

Any one interested in a columbia xlr 8 ,like to get $35.00 if anyone is interested ii will post pictures ii an in south jersey.


----------



## iraricky (Jun 6, 2011)

hello; bike  year?????     thank you


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 7, 2011)

iraricky said:


> hello; bike  year?????     Thank you




i dont know,what year do you want it to  be.


----------



## dlee (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to see pics thanks


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Feb 29, 2012)

just post them pics so we all can see it


----------

